# What Opera character are you?



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm curious what opera characters you think represent you? Maybe you empathize with a certain character in a situation similar to your own, maybe a character who's personallity matches yours, or what character do you wish represented you? 

Or, if you can't think of one, tell us who your favorite character is and why. 

P.S. I flipped through the old threads and used the google "method" and didn't find a thread on this already, but my apologies if I missed it.:tiphat:


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not who I say I am.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Ariodante is the character that comes first to mind.

I'm not at all _like_ him (hopeless lily-livered coward, for a start), but in one respect I empathise with him enormously. I'd respond pretty much as he does if I thought my trust was seriously betrayed, and would experience relief so intense as to be immensely joyful when I discovered I was wrong. I think that's partly why the two arias 'Scherza Infida' and 'Dopo Notte' affect me as strongly as they do.

Part of me would quite like to have been a character like Prunier, dashing off the odd lyric or poem, while floating through the _fin-de-siecle_ world of _La Rondine_, always seeming rather detached, and yet close to Magda but not bewitched by her because (thankfully) saved by my feelings for Lisette.

Above all, I'd like to have been a starving artist in a garret, friend of the gang in _La Boheme_ - though I wouldn't actually want to be any of those characters. But this doesn't really have much to do with the opera; rather it's born of the pie-in-the-sky wish that I could have been a painter in such an exciting place at such an exciting time.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

http://quizfarm.com/quizzes/new/Bustopher04/what-opera-character-are-you/

This thing says I'm Rodolfo from La Boheme. But some questions are really silly and tedious.


----------



## Festat (Oct 25, 2011)

I just scored... Carmen. [?]

"Hear the Spanish guitar and castanets as you stumble upon a gypsy camp. You are Carmen, the Spanish vixen that ensnares the heart of men and toss them aside like a toreador's cape."

Hm.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Don Giovanni :devil: 

well, i wasn't gonna say Leporello, right? :lol:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm Rodolfo _and_ Violetta


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

The other night I tried to watch the DVD of the Met _Eugene Onegin_ with a friend who enjoys opera but didn't know this one, along with his Chinese wife and her friend who are not into opera at all. The women chatted to each other (in Chinese) throughout, while my friend made periodic rather snide and superior comments about how foolish, for example, Tatiana was in her great letter-writing scene. The situation was intolerable, so I managed to extricate myself and my DVD before the first act was over.

Anyway, I realize now that I was so angered in part because I *am* Tatiana.

Take that for what you will.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I took the link Aramis used and it says I'm Rodolfo.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

An honest answer here could cut pretty close to personal ground...

All right, then- _David_ from 'Die Meistersinger.'

Feel as though I've moved from "apprentice" to "journeyman" (but am not yet a "Master");

in love with a more mature woman (married her, too)... *and*...

she is also the primary breadwinner...

so I can't think of a better fit than 'David.'


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> . . . so I can't think of a better fit than 'David.'[/COLOR]


_So mach' ich den Burschen gleich zum Gesell'.
Knie nieder, David, und nimm diese Schell!
Steh' auf, Gesell', und denk' an den Streich:
du merkst dir dabei die Taufe zugleich._


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

CountessAdele said:


> I'm curious what opera characters you think represent you?


Faust. I'm an old fart wishing he was 18 again.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Festat said:


> I just scored... Carmen. [?]
> 
> "Hear the Spanish guitar and castanets as you stumble upon a gypsy camp. You are Carmen, the Spanish vixen that ensnares the heart of men and toss them aside like a toreador's cape."
> 
> Hm.


I scored as Queen of the night. Uh oh, the weird thing is, I _have_ thought about naming my daughter Pamina!

I tend to lean towards the soubrette roles, Susanna, Adele, Sophie, Despina, and Blondchen, etc. I don't know that they represent me but they're often my favorite characters.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, there was a thread like this one, but like you said, our Search feature has been misbehaving, so be it. If anybody finds it, I'll merge the two threads.

About your question, huh... look at my avatar/ID.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

According to the quiz I'm Rodolfo with a dash of Cinderella. Maybe that's why I don't often stay out after midnight.


----------



## MAnna (Sep 19, 2011)

Loge, definitely Loge.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Apparently I'm half Queen of the night, half Cenerentola. Definitely split personality.

To be honest there are not a lot of female role models out there. I'd be Brünnhilde if it didn't mean falling in love with that prime idiot Siegfried.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Right now I'm thinking I'm a bit like Beckmesser, I'm a bit grumpy & irritable these days for various reasons. But probably not as bad as him, more like a mild or heavily watered down version of him. Put it this way, before I was more willing to help people beyond my call of duty as it were, now I'm kind of thinking they should just leave me alone & not bother me, etc. I just do what I need to & don't give an inch.

As for the poll posted by Aramis, I came out as Rodolfo. Which isn't really accurate, but I suppose more accurate than the other characters on that poll.

As to who I'd aspire to be, probably someone fighting for freedom - or the freedom of her husband, at least - Leonore in Beethoven's _Fidelio_...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Brünnhilde!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Aramis said:


> http://quizfarm.com/quizzes/new/Bustopher04/what-opera-character-are-you/
> 
> This thing says I'm Rodolfo from La Boheme. But some questions are really silly and tedious.


Well, here's another Rodolfo -- in spite of the fact that I'm not terribly fond of this character.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Couchie said:


> Brünnhilde!


You look very dashing in that helmet, Couchie.


----------



## AnaMendoza (Jul 29, 2011)

Finally took the quiz--I'm Cenerentola in a tie-breaker over Rodolpho. Funny thing is, I was singing _Una volta c'era un re_ as I mopped the floor last night. I'm not kidding! (And I made sure there was no one to hear me, too.)


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

When I was young I thought I will be Tancredi... Now, in middle age, I resemble more Argirio, ... and will do my best to not become Orbazzano in my late years.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

CountessAdele said:


> I'm curious what opera characters you think represent you? Maybe you empathize with a certain character in a situation similar to your own, maybe a character who's personallity matches yours, or what character do you wish represented you?
> 
> Or, if you can't think of one, tell us who your favorite character is and why.
> 
> P.S. I flipped through the old threads and used the google "method" and didn't find a thread on this already, but my apologies if I missed it.:tiphat:


Oh, I don't know. _Fafner_, the dragon? Everybody wants me dead.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Oh, I don't know. _Fafner_, the dragon? Everybody wants me dead.


Not me. Us dudes in wigs should stick together.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Festat said:


> I just scored... Carmen. [?]
> 
> "Hear the Spanish guitar and castanets as you stumble upon a gypsy camp. You are Carmen, the Spanish vixen that ensnares the heart of men and toss them aside like a toreador's cape."
> 
> Hm.


Hey, a member from Brazil! Seja bemvindo/a!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I took Aramis' quizz.
Huh... I'm Violetta!?!
And for all these years I could swear I was a man!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> IHuh... I'm Violetta!?!


So, Alma, now you have your very own pair of cough cough assets!


----------



## Festat (Oct 25, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Hey, a member from Brazil! Seja bemvindo/a!


 Obrigado!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> So, Alma, now you have your very own pair of cough cough assets!


Yeah, I thought of that, and rushed to the mirror to enjoy the view! 
Unfortunately, I thought that they lack a lot in development. Rather flat. Darn!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> So, Alma, now you have your very own pair of cough cough assets!


Now you know what everyone meant all those times they told you to grow a pair!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I haven't taken the quiz, but I think the character I identify the most with is David from Meistersinger.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

amfortas said:


> Now you know what everyone meant all those times they told you to grow a pair!


Amfortas strikes again! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, I'm a mix of Turandot (man-hater ice queen), Tosca (impulsive, easy to anger and violent) and according to the quiz, the Queen of Night.


----------



## tannhaeuser (Nov 7, 2011)

AnaMendoza said:


> I'm not who I say I am.


Iago?
"If I were the moor I would not keep myself near"


----------



## tannhaeuser (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyway, we had this discussion in our music class (we are that nerdy) and settled on Count Almaviva for me.


----------

